# "The First Day Of School" ... Speech Given by New Principle.



## 007

*First Day of School*
_
The speech every American high-school principal should give. (If every high-school principal gave this speech at the beginning of the school year, America would be a better place.) _



 To the students and faculty of our high school: I am your new principal, and honored to be so. There is no greater calling than to teach young people. 
I would like to apprise you of some important changes coming to our school. I am making these changes because I am convinced that most of the ideas that have dominated public education in America have worked against you, against your teachers, and against our country. 

First, this school will no longer honor race or ethnicity. I could not care less if your racial makeup is black, brown, red, yellow, or white. I could not care less if your origins are African, Latin American, Asian, or European, or if your ancestors arrived here on the Mayflower or on slave ships. The only identity I care about, the only one this school will recognize, is your individual identity - your character, your scholarship, your humanity. 

http://www.realclearpolitics.com/ar...high_school_principal_should_give_106286.html

*Now, please stand and join me in the Pledge of Allegiance to the flag of our country. As many of you do not know the words, your teachers will hand them out to you*.


----------



## Granny

KUDOS!!!!


Every fiber of my being stands behind this attitude and aspiration to better ideals.  I can only hope and pray this does not mean instant termination for this principal.


----------



## 007

Granny said:


> KUDOS!!!!
> 
> 
> Every fiber of my being stands behind this attitude and aspiration to better ideals.  I can only hope and pray this does not mean instant termination for this principal.



If the school knew prior of this principles plans, I'm sure his job would be intact.

Ya know, much of what is in that piece is simply "the way it used to be." It's a sad commentary when something that they used to do sounds so alien to us. The liberals in control of America's schools today have turned them into little more than their own indoctrination camps to pump out more liberals. It's an outrage and a travesty, because kids aren't getting the kind or quality of education that they need.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Not a bad idea...


----------



## 007

Thank you to whatever mod altered my initial post and added the link. I had received the piece in an email, and was unaware of it's origin.


----------



## psikeyhackr

YAWN!

Yeah Right, tell me another one.

41 years after the Moon landing and they can't tell kids about the planned obsolescence of automobiles and we are supposed to believe they can figure out WHAT *OBJECTIVITY* IS?

*ROFL*

If they can't be objective about inanimate objects how can they be objective about people?

psik


----------



## Zoom-boing

Every school to adhere to this.


----------



## 007

Zoom-boing said:


> Every school to adhere to this.



Yes they should. Maybe then American schools wouldn't be turning out so many idiots, and sucking hind tit as far as academics goes compared to other countries.

We need to not only get our schools off this liberal indoctrination band wagon, we need to get AMERICA, PERIOD off this pathetic, twisted, WEIRD liberal agenda.


----------

